# William Fox Pitt and Andrew Nicholson: Whats the story?



## Stella (2 September 2007)

The commentator on the BBC2 coverage of Burley said "they really don't like each other"! Whats the story?


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 September 2007)

Andrew married William's ex-wife. Unfortunately, she wasn't his ex-wife when she and Andrew got together...


----------



## Stella (2 September 2007)

Ahhh ....


----------



## _jetset_ (2 September 2007)

I was wondering that too


----------



## brighteyes (2 September 2007)

Clare Balding didn't mince her words when she was interviewing them   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Stella (2 September 2007)

Well done William. Andrew may have got the first girl, but William got the £50 and the satisfaction


----------



## Starbucks (2 September 2007)

Ahhh, that makes it all the more interesting!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Well done WFP!!  He deserved to win!


----------



## Rachel_M (2 September 2007)

Well done to both, it was interesting to see how the BBC was playing this matchup with putting the two off one another.


It was quite sweet to WFP starting to have tears in his eyes over the win, well done.


----------



## Fiona_C (2 September 2007)

Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 September 2007)

wouldn't have possibly done anything of the sort me


----------



## AlisonG (2 September 2007)

am I the only one who thinks that all this talk about people's private lives is a bad thing?!


----------



## Santa_Claus (2 September 2007)

normally yes but William has made it very very very public in his recently released autobiography....


----------



## AlisonG (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 normally yes but William has made it very very very public in his recently released autobiography.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

*whispers* I'm not sure I think that is a wise move...  *runs from the WFP fans...*


----------



## helenandshadow (2 September 2007)

Ahh I never knew that!! Well done both of them though. A well deserved win for William! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thought he was very sporting, especially when he said something along the lines of 'what will be will be and if Andrew goes clear good on him.' Great result for Polly too!


----------



## k1963 (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think he's a great rider &amp; I love the horse , but his extra marital antics saddened me , especiallyas he has 2 daughters with his first wife . But that is life , so please don't chuck me in the trout hatchery


----------



## Rachel_M (2 September 2007)

Yes, I thought William handled himself very well.


----------



## k1963 (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, I thought William handled himself very well. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry , I've got a dirty mind today  
	
	
		
		
	


	









He was very dignified though .


----------



## Rachel_M (2 September 2007)

Pmsl. *Shakes head*


I was regaling my father during the show, with all the background between the two.


Simply put; It is like a story out of a JP book......


Question; I thought that Andrew was a nice guy, as in to know........well, just as long as you don't have a wife


----------



## Weezy (2 September 2007)

Well the boys and I were sat here willing him to hit every fence 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  When he was rattling every single one I was getting quite cross!  When the planks went I am afraid to say we went rather ballistic cheering and high fiving LOL!  The boys are VERY patriotic LOL!

Cannot help but think AN is rather dishy though...


----------



## Bella3puff (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]







 Yes sadly we all sat there willing AN to knock the last one down   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and very glad WFP won


----------



## k1963 (2 September 2007)

He is handsome ( AN ) .


----------



## Rachel_M (2 September 2007)

I was actually supporting Andrew...... 
	
	
		
		
	


	






Please, no mobs with pitchforks.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

he's not, he looks like a boxer with a smashed nose, imho.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

god yes, i wanted him to have every fence down, tbh.


----------



## lisan (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]
Me too!  Went round to Nanna's to watch it as she has a huge flatscreen TV!  

Was so pleased WFP won


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

WFP was the injured party... why not. she was a cheating bitch and AN was a cheating bastard. serves them right if it finally comes out. WFP is far better off now anyway, good for him.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

Umm, the last i knew, he AN hadn't married Wiggy. i could be wrong though. she still used the FP surname for a good while after leaving him, too.
I am sure i'm not alone in feeling desperately sorry for AN's first wife, with whom he has 2 children, and who gave up her riding career to be incredibly supportive of him for years and years. i just hope she's with someone much better now, and very happy.


----------



## Weezy (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Umm, the last i knew, he AN hadn't married Wiggy. i could be wrong though. she still used the FP surname for a good while after leaving him, too.
I am sure i'm not alone in feeling desperately sorry for AN's first wife, with whom he has 2 children, and who gave up her riding career to be incredibly supportive of him for years and years. i just hope she's with someone much better now, and very happy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said.


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 September 2007)

I'm sure there is far more too it than any of us know! Two sides and all that malrkey...


----------



## the watcher (2 September 2007)

maybe, but AN's first wife has been very dignified throughout all this and could always be seen supporting AN at events with the children, time will tell if #2 is as dedicated and supportive


----------



## sillygillyhorse (2 September 2007)

That is how I interpreted the situation with AN and Wiggy, recent article i.e. this month described her as his "partner".  First wife was a produce of young event horses when she met AN.


----------



## Foxford (2 September 2007)

That's a sad story. It must be really hard for them to see each other at nearly every big event. I'm not really a huge fan of infidelity....


----------



## Stella (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] No, it was me too! I got the impression that William is willing to let the media 'use' the rivalry angle at the moment to promote his book. The commentator said at the start of the coverage, something like "after what Willaim has said in his book, its clear why there is a strong rivalry ...." (I'm paraphrasing - probably badly).

Nevertheless, fair play to him. I guess if he was the victim of the 'love triangle' he's entitled to make it work for him years later!


----------



## MistletoeMegan (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
maybe, but AN's first wife has been very dignified throughout all this and could always be seen supporting AN at events with the children, time will tell if #2 is as dedicated and supportive 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh undoubtedly, and I do feel sorry for her, it must have been horrible.


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

absolutely.


----------



## sw123 (2 September 2007)

I was willing WFP to have a fence down i think he's really been a bit silly with the whole AN thing. Ok i stayed with AN a few weeks ago so may be biased that way but what sort of person writes a biography and puts that it is about "my friends, family, ex wife and horses" 

Really they're both silly little boys, ok affairs etc are always bad but at the end of the day she can't help falling in love with a different man, they've both moved on, got new partners and had children. Surely it is time to let it rest - not write about it in a book......

At Gatcombe it was becoming v v public, with WFP deliberately crashing into AN and an ensuing shouting match, i really think things in this case have gone too far.


----------



## Acolyte (2 September 2007)

Couldn't agree more - heard a great story (which is TOTALLY unsubstantiated) about Mrs FP #1 turning up on AN's doorstep with suitcase and horses saying "I've come to move in" and Mrs AN #1 turning round and saying "no you haven't, he is MY husband still"   Obviously a gutsy lady who, quite honestly, deserves better than AN!


----------



## sw123 (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
WFP was the injured party... why not. she was a cheating bitch and AN was a cheating bastard. serves them right if it finally comes out. WFP is far better off now anyway, good for him. 

[/ QUOTE ]


Woahhhhhh unless you know them well i wouldnt say things like that. It didn't happen like that yes they were both married, you can never not condemn that but it happened for a reason and WFP isn't quite as innocent as you like to think.


----------



## Lady_Bug (2 September 2007)

I was hoping WFP would win as he's a Brit


----------



## Nic (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe, lil'bit 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I wanted a Brit to win


----------



## teapot (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, but I was also doing for William too - Polly Stockton deserves a big win and she came so close today.

And I'd rather have AN winning than WFP


----------



## kerilli (2 September 2007)

okay, sorry. i'm only going on what i was told. i'd retract that if i could. apologies.


----------



## Stella (2 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, but I was also doing for William too - Polly Stockton deserves a big win and she came so close today.

And I'd rather have AN winning than WFP 

[/ QUOTE ] Why? Genuine question, just curious, what don't you like about WFP?


----------



## harrihjc (3 September 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Was anyone else willing AN to get more than 1 fence down?? Or was that just me been unsporting  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I was too  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 He rattled nearly every fence to start with and I was yelling at the tv and cheering when the planks came down. Partly through wanting a Brit to win tho


----------



## teapot (3 September 2007)

Just don't particularly like him as a person - think there are far nicer and better eventers around.
Plus have heard some stories first hand about what he's like on the circuit which made him go down in my liking

Just not my cup of tea really


----------



## dieseldog (3 September 2007)

For Wiggy to mess around on WFP there must have been something wrong to start with.  If you are happily married you don't cheat, nevermind how lovely the temptation is.


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 September 2007)

Having been in the same situation as WFP (i.e. other half walked out for someone else, leaving me with 2 young kids), yes have to admit I was delighted when he won.  I know there are supposedly always 2 sides but sometimes the injured party really has no idea anything is wrong.  I had to give up my then hobby as ex and new woman were there every weekend.  I can understand why WFP wrote about the affair in his book,  at least it will stop people speculating.  I also hope ANs wife and kids are getting on with their lives now.


----------



## volatis (4 September 2007)

Well I have seen WFP's attitude close up a few times and just dont like the man, for all his great riding. 
I was really routing for AN

Did feel the whole 'love rivals' thing was being egged up a bit by the media, but WFP has a book to sell so I sure he didnt mind


----------



## Stella (4 September 2007)

Is his 'attitude' towards people or horses? Can you say more? I only ever see these people on the Telly!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2007)

i've chatted with them both, wouldn't say they're friends, and i much prefer WFP. i've never seen any sign of an attitude... i spent hours talking to him once, and he didn't even yawn! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




he's more caring of his horses too, imho.  also, other people can ride them after he's ridden them... not exactly the case with AN horses. (2 friends bought expensive Advanced horses from him. neither could ride them. one friend in particular was a v v good jockey). i think that's quite telling, of how good a job someone has done on a horse.
anyway, we'll have to agree to differ, maybe!

i think it's good PR to play up the rivalry, tbh.  years ago Matt Ryan said to me that we need high-profile "goodies" and "baddies" in eventing to catch the attention of the general public... unfortunately, he may have been right.


----------

